# individual breedin pens



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

I want to make individual breeding pens. I have room to make them 3 foot by 4 foot 16 inches high. I was wondering if this would be ample room to keep 2 birds lock in there for a couple months , thanks for you input


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

I think that would be ample room for a breeding pair for sure


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

I have seen Ind's in all sizes. A lot depends on the size bird.

For my Fantails, I have been breeding in three sizes successfully for several years. They are: 24 X 36 X 18; 24 X 48 X 18" and 30X 36 X 16. I like the 18" for height, and think that either the 24 by 48 or 30 by 36 is best.


----------



## Bobcat (Feb 26, 2009)

squaby said:


> I want to make individual breeding pens. I have room to make them 3 foot by 4 foot 16 inches high. I was wondering if this would be ample room to keep 2 birds lock in there for a couple months , thanks for you input


3'x4' is more than enough room but I would allow 20" at least in hieght for a locked up breeding coop, for some breeds 16" could hamper their breeding. I would also cut the depth front to back down to at least 30" so it is easier to reach the back of the box where the birds will want to nest. The extra hieght will allow you to elevate the nestbowl and put the young on the bottom when the birds are ready to lay the next set of eggs.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I would go 24" in height, pigeons like to flap their wings, and move up and down. I have Racing Homers, and from what I've seen them do, they need at least 24".
24",- 2' saves on wood, not a lot wasted out of 4x8 ft. ply. 4' deep, is hard to reach, sure, but, It's also more room for the Pigeons, and again, no waste from a 4x8 ft. ply. Less sawing, less work. Call Me Lazy!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Have you seen this thread?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/plans-for-nestboxes-18575.html

These are one of the best designed nesting boxes, as they are designed not only to house mom and dad and their immediate young, but the ones to follow, makes it quite a stress free environment for all.


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

i love birds


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

no i really love them


----------



## PSUPigeoner (Mar 4, 2007)

looooooooooooove them


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

And?..............................


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

hmmm


----------

